# Starting a checklist to help create my FIRST Fursona. HELP?



## Azflip (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm having some issues deciding on my Fursona's appearance, so I made up a check sheet HERE-http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2595853/ to sort of boost things up. I'm completely open to any suggestions for additional features or changes so have at it. Also, If anyone feels up to maybe drawing or sketching what they think my character might look like, I would be 200% OK with that! just send me a note! Thanks guys!​


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Just don't make it yet another wolf or fox and you'll be good


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Just don't make it yet another wolf or fox and you'll be good



too late- *Species:* Wolf/Husky/German Shepard mix

Oh hey though this surprised me- *Orientation:* Straight

Op there are so many hybrids especially wolf/husky- and even shepherd/wolf/husky mixes it isn't as interesting. Not saying you can't do it its just we don't take it as serious. :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Ah. Shoulda bothered to click the link.
Lost cause then :V


----------



## Azflip (Aug 7, 2011)

I consolidated to an actual breed, The Native American Indian dog. And maybe an Otter.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

huskies are the new fox

Anyway I don't think canids have an actual cleft chin...


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

I wasn't aware this was something one check-listed. Clearly I could have looked to that instead of pulling something random and mainstream out of thin air.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> huskies are the new fox
> 
> Anyway I don't think canids have an actual cleft chin...


  Yea I figured, that was more of a personal trait I guess.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I wasn't aware this was something one check-listed. Clearly I could have looked to that instead of pulling something random and mainstream out of thin air.


 I just had alot of ideas in my head so I thought that creating an outline would be helpful.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Protip, you can multi-quote posts and/or edit your own posts


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> too late- *Species:* Wolf/Husky/German Shepard mix
> 
> Oh hey though this surprised me- *Orientation:* Straight
> 
> Op there are so many hybrids especially wolf/husky- and even shepherd/wolf/husky mixes it isn't as interesting. Not saying you can't do it its just we don't take it as serious. :/



The politics of fursonas.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> The politics of fursonas.



I am racist speciesist.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> too late- *Species:* Wolf/Husky/German Shepard mix
> 
> Oh hey though this surprised me- *Orientation:* Straight
> 
> Op there are so many hybrids especially wolf/husky- and even shepherd/wolf/husky mixes it isn't as interesting. Not saying you can't do it its just we don't take it as serious. :/


 


jcfynx said:


> The politics of fursonas.


 I know right! Although the above quote did provide some insight into my Species choice.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I am racist speciesist.


 I would expect no less  from a cacti humper! it just has to put you in the right mood.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2011)

Left my own comments/suggestions on your link.


----------



## Kitter (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like you've already done most of the work, you're almost done 

Wolves, foxes and the like are very common, but don't let that discourage you! Looking over your list I get the impression that this fursona is meant to represent yourself, correct? Maybe you can combine the NAID and otter since you seem to favour both? Honestly though, your choice should be made based on your own personal preference and not what everyone else does or doesn't do. It's YOUR fursona, after all. If you end up with the same species as 1000's of other people, meh - be unique by being one of the few who aren't annoying or creepy. 

I did a search for some pictures and ended up at a breeder's site - Catori, Sota Hota, and Meo Quanee Iye I think are especially beautiful and fit under blonde or earthy. Maybe it'll give you some ideas for what you wanna do about the colours: http://www.majesticview1.com/NAIDs/Sires_&_Dams.htm


----------



## Azflip (Aug 8, 2011)

Kitter said:


> Looks like you've already done most of the work, you're almost done
> 
> Wolves, foxes and the like are very common, but don't let that discourage you! Looking over your list I get the impression that this fursona is meant to represent yourself, correct? Maybe you can combine the NAID and otter since you seem to favour both? Honestly though, your choice should be made based on your own personal preference and not what everyone else does or doesn't do. It's YOUR fursona, after all. If you end up with the same species as 1000's of other people, meh - be unique by being one of the few who aren't annoying or creepy.
> 
> I did a search for some pictures and ended up at a breeder's site - Catori, Sota Hota, and Meo Quanee Iye I think are especially beautiful and fit under blonde or earthy. Maybe it'll give you some ideas for what you wanna do about the colours: http://www.majesticview1.com/NAIDs/Sires_&_Dams.htm


 Yes this character is based on my personal self. the NAID and Otter combination sounds awesome! I'm just not sure how I could portray them combined in one character tho. Its funny that you ended up on that breeders site because I was just there looking for reference pics. The ones that you picked out are great! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 8, 2011)

don't make it perfect


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 8, 2011)

Kitter said:


> I did a search for some pictures and ended up at a breeder's site - *Catori, Sota Hota, and Meo Quanee Iye I think are especially beautiful and fit under blonde or earthy.* Maybe it'll give you some ideas for what you wanna do about the colours: http://www.majesticview1.com/NAIDs/Sires_&_Dams.htm



I also found Wastena to be very beautiful.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 10, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I also found Wastena to be very beautiful.


 As did I! there are many different coloration's that would all look awesome!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, looks like you need to print out some pics, make a dartboard out of them, and toss a dart.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

Azflip said:


> I consolidated to an actual breed, The Native American Indian dog. *And maybe an Otter.*


Are you gonna make a hybrid of them both? Or making them a Jekyll/hyde sort of fashion.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 13, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Are you gonna make a hybrid of them both? Or making them a Jekyll/hyde sort of fashion.


 I was originally going to just do the NAID, but someone suggested that I might also make a hybrid. So far I will probably stay with the canine version, unless i find a nice way to join the two together that fits my style.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

Azflip said:


> unless i find a nice way to join the two together that fits my style.


Trial and error to see if it looks right. Thats all i can suggest in hybriding them.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 13, 2011)

Make him gay and have a lot of sex with dudes. Just a suggetion.


----------



## Azflip (Aug 14, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Make him gay and have a lot of sex with dudes. Just a suggetion.


 Insert witty comeback here. (....)


----------

